# Tip size for a Fusion???



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

What size tip does the fusion take.
12/10?


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

It takes a 10


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Scott


----------

